# Heat lamp



## tweetyburd (Apr 12, 2017)

Do I keep my heat lamp on my baby chicks 247?


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

tweetyburd said:


> Do I keep my heat lamp on my baby chicks 247?


Welcome to the forum. Yes.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Define heat lamp. Too many use those high powered lights over top of a small container.

Better yet, define your setup. We might have learned tricks along the way that could make things easier for you. Like using a red incandescent bulb instead of a white one.


----------

